#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Montien Hotel wins 2007 bartender contest

## dirtydog

*MONTIEN HOTEL BARTENDERS WIN EXTRAVAGANZA BARTENDER CONTEST 2007*

Eastern hotel association, Pattaya city, Chonburi province management and Food and Beverage management association in the East joined “The Extravaganza Bartender Contest 2007” to promote Hotel bartenders.  

In the evening of 4 September 2007, at Jomtien Palm Beach Hotel, Pattaya, Mr. Sonthaya Kun-Pluem, former Minister of Sport and Tourism, chaired opening the 23rd Bartender Contest in the concept of “The Extravaganza Bartender Contest 2007” amongst related organizers and many of hotel staffs who joined the contest.

There were eighteen hotels in the Eastern area joined the contest in 6 categories such as: Dining table layout, Canape contest, Flowers arranging, Coffee table layout, Miss bartender and Bartender of the East. This is to show the ability of cocktail mixing and to find the best bartender to join the International contest. It is also to promote tourism in Chonburi province. Pattaya city and Chonburi province management provided a budget of 450,000 baht to organize this contest.

The evening was full of colourful concepts with light and sound in the different display. The highlight of the evening was a concert from Chin Chin-nawut, the artist from JKI group to entertain to all guests.

The best bartender of the East was Mr. Prutsaran Dej-cheewa from Montien hotel. Mr. Kamphol Tang-Akachai, member of Chonburi province presented a trophy with a prize of 20,000 baht with a certificate and gift voucher from supporters. Mr. Prutsaran will be the representative from the East to join bartender contest of the country. 

Miss bartender 2007 was Miss Dueng-Rutai, also from Montien hotel. She won the heart of the judges by her swinging dance with music. Mr. Charn-yut Heng-trakul, former member of Chonburi province presented a prize of 10,000 baht with certificate and gift voucher from supporters. 

Pattaya Daily News

----------

